# Stock .901 reverting back using one click method = fail/brick



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello,

I was trying to use one click method coming from stock .901 so that i could obtain root. Well now I am bricked and have tried using RSD Lite and other various methods such as fast boot and none recognize the phone. I can plug in the phone to the computer and it makes a noise that it has connected. When using RSD lite it fails 1/15 during the flash. I feel Ive run out of options and am looking for some guidance, at the moment I have no phone at all and pretty S.O.L. Anyone have any suggestions ?

Thanks


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Hang on there. I can't help but I've seen magic on these forums. When I ran into trouble it was persistence and trial and error that got me out but never felt truly bricked. 
But someone can probably walk you through ...

You may want to take the time while you wait to be as specific as possible, or have on hand specific info like what you've tried and so forth...

When you turn phone on what do you see? If you can't turn it on at all, you're probably dead battery and will need to get battery charged at Verizon or from friend... Troubleshooting will go from there  good luck!

________
signatures take up space


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Right now I have it on a charger but not sure if the battery will charge in the phone. Right now: Im in AP fastboot flashmode


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13485-unbrick-your-bionic-here/


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Lol.. I'm late!

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13485-Unbrick-Your-Bionic-Here

Was about to refer him to your thread  think that is same .. 
________
signatures take up space


----------



## imprezive (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks Timmy Ive done that and it failed







Device not recognized or I recieved a Failure. ALso will my phone charge on a charger still or do i ahve to take to verizon for a separate battery charge? Also I am trying p3 one click method again i get here and the phone dies:

[*]
[*] Motorola universal root script (Windows version)
[*] by P3Droid * ROOT FIX BY BBB
[*]
[*] Before continuing, ensure USB debugging is enabled, that you
[*] have the latest Motorola drivers installed, and that your phone
[*] is connected via USB.
[*]
[*] Press enter to continue after you have changed your USB Mode to Charge Only.
..
Press any key to continue . . .
[*]
[*] Pushing the update zip file to your sdcard...
[*] Do not wipe data or cache...
[*] Pushing 5.5.893...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
error: device not found
[*] Pushing 5.9.901...
error: device not found
[*] Rebooting phone to bootloader...
[*] Press enter to continue if both files pushed to sdcard without an error...
[*] If either file failed to push to device disconnect phone and exit this windo
w...
Press any key to continue . . .
error: device not found
[*] Fastboot flashing needed partitions...
sending 'system' (262144 KB)... FAILED (remote: Battery Low)
sending 'preinstall' (262144 KB)... FAILED (remote: Battery Low)
sending 'webtop' (262144 KB)... FAILED (remote: Battery Low)
[*] Rebooting phone...
rebooting...
[*] Rebooting the Phone
[*] Waiting for device...
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

you didn't flash mine. The failure 1/15, is the cdt.bin and i took that out if my fix. But you battery is too low. You need to find a way to charge it.


----------



## Timmy10shoes (Jul 1, 2011)

marleyinoc said:


> Lol.. I'm late!
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13485-Unbrick-Your-Bionic-Here
> 
> ...


Thanks, I
appreciate it.


----------

